# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Xenophobia and illegal immigration

## BWF89

Written in responce to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153164



> Ubuntu Forums is not a place for xenophobia.


We weren't being xenophobic. We were expressing our ideas. Being Xenophobic is coming into America illegally waving the Mexican flag screaming "this is our land and if you think different you need to learn history". Some of the protesters were actually saying that.

It's ok to bend over to the Bush administration and Ted Kennedy and agree that all illegal aliens in the US are here to get jobs eventhough they make up 27% of the jail population and many of them are on government welfare. But it's being xenophobic to say that we should secure the boarders and uphold the law of the land?

----------


## KiwiNZ

*
*
*
*
*
*
*xenophobia* \ZEN-uh-FOE-bee-uh\, _noun_:
 Fear or hatred of strangers, people from other countries, or of anything that is strange or foreign. 
   After calling for peace in 61 languages and beseeching the world to end racism and *xenophobia*, the pope made a surprise announcement.
 -- "Will the Next Pope Be Catholic",  SF Weekly, April 26, 2000
 In Europe today, it is *xenophobia* and the political manipulation of fear of foreigners that pose the greatest threat to democracy, or at least to the quality of democracy.
 -- Kofi Annan, "Democracy: An international issue",  UN Chronicle, June-August, 2001
 The news, the incidents and accidents of everyday life, can be loaded with political or ethnic significance liable to unleash strong, often negative feelings, such as racism, chauvinism, the fear-hatred of the foreigner or, *xenophobia*.
 -- Pierre Bourdieu, On Television

----------


## KiwiNZ

That thread is against the ideals of ubuntu and the forum policies.

----------


## BWF89

> That thread is against the ideals of ubuntu and the forum policies.


Not being a globalist that wants to dissolve national boarders into a world-state and stating facts is against the ideals of Ubuntu?

Most of the people on these forums are mature teenagers and adults who can debate issues. We don't need a nanny state.

----------


## KiwiNZ

Statements like this that were appearing in that thread
_"I think we should build a huge electric fence on the border. Then take all the illegals, throw them over the fence and make sure that they touch it. That should take care of them."

_Are clearly against the rules of this forum and the rules of humanity. 

That thread was intended to inflame and would clearly generate racist and xenophobic behavior.

Please read again the the forum polices and rules

http://ubuntuforums.org/faq.php?faq=...q_forum_policy

----------


## BWF89

> Statements like this that were appearing in that thread
> [I]"I think we should build a huge electric fence on the border. Then take all the illegals, throw them over the fence and make sure that they touch it. That should take care of them."


Than delete that post, not the whole thread.




> That thread was intended to inflame and would clearly generate racist and xenophobic behavior.


I wasn't bashing Mexicans or any other race, I was saying that if they love being in America and want to become citizens they should wave the American flag instead of the flag of the country that they ran across the desert to escape. I also stated facts.

This a serious issue affecting the future of America. Why shouldn't it be debated. If we were debating gun control laws in America an anti-gun person would probably state facts of the percentage of accidenial gun deaths per year. I was stating the number of illegal aliens who were sent to prison and are on welfare. I didn't mention any particular race at all. I used the term "illegal immigrants" and "Mexicans". Not hispanics. I don't care if your an hispanic illegal alien, a white illegal alien, or a black illegal alien. We should stregthen our borders to keep them out reguardless of race.

----------


## KiwiNZ

There are many forums on the Web where you can discuss these issues. Ubuntu Forums primary role is that that of a Support forum for Ubuntu Linux.

----------


## BWF89

Fine

----------

